
Show HN: Open-source Browser-based lecturing platform powered by WebRTC - lnogueir
https://liteboard.io/
======
lnogueir
As a student, during this pandemic, I wanted a simple way to have online
lectures that felt like in-person ones so I created liteboard.io ! A lecturing
platform powered by WebRTC and Janus with state-of-the-art drawing tools for
anyone who wants to host their own lectures!

I'm completing my second year of college next term and I would love to get
some feedback on the project! Here's the Github link:
[https://github.com/jeverd/lecture-
experience](https://github.com/jeverd/lecture-experience)

~~~
indit
Wow, this is great. Definitely will try.

